# attaching phys failed - CAS driver



## Pfarthing6 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey all,

Having a bit of an issue getting a NIC to work. It's a Sun card, uses the CAS drivers. When the driver loads, the system hangs with error:

```
cas0: attaching PHYs failed
```

Does the same thing whether I load the driver as a module or compile it into the kernel. I assumed there may be a driver conflict, so build a very minimal kernel, but no joy. Oddly, this is a somewhat intermittent issue. Once in a while, I can boot and the CAS driver loads fine.

Also, if I load it manually with *kldload* it will sometimes work, then not. But if I manually load, then unload, then load again, it works! This has been a head scratcher for me for a few days now. Grateful for any suggestions =)

If it matters, this is a PCI-X card on a Supermicro mobo.

Thanks!


----------

